# Canon RAW editor



## darin3200 (May 3, 2006)

My digitalrebel didn't come with any software and i can't find anything but updaters on the canon site. 

Is there any good and free software I can get to edit the RAW files?

thanks


----------



## JonK (May 3, 2006)

Pixmantec RawShooter Essentials is very good and very free

http://www.pixmantec.com/products/rawshooter_essentials.asp

only for PC tho


----------



## darin3200 (May 3, 2006)

Cool thanks


----------

